# Question



## thecraw (Nov 22, 2012)

How can someone who threatened a forum member with violence (that was reported) now be made up to a moderator????


Unbelievable.


----------



## rosecott (Nov 22, 2012)

Why don't you drop it?


----------



## Dodger (Nov 22, 2012)

rosecott said:



			Why don't you drop it?
		
Click to expand...

Valid question that no doubt will either not be answered or swept under the carpet.

Not worth it though Craw,yer pissing against the wind.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 22, 2012)

Craw , this is what was said 
" 
 Originally Posted by Andy  
My job is done over the phone so it will stay on.
Maybe you should be at work then. 

If your phone rings while I am playing with you, your work will be interrupted while you get rushed to hospital to have my sand wedge removed."

How can you interpret that as anything other than Ethan showing his opinion about mobile phones
Of course he isn't going to attack him with his sand wedge , it's just a turn of phrase , 

This was discussed at the time by the mods and it was decided that there was no case to answer

Now lets start afresh

Fragger


----------



## thecraw (Nov 22, 2012)

Just curious. 

Your right Dodger splashback can be rather embarrassing!


----------



## thecraw (Nov 22, 2012)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Craw , this is what was said 
" 
 Originally Posted by Andy  
My job is done over the phone so it will stay on.
Maybe you should be at work then. 

If your phone rings while I am playing with you, your work will be interrupted while you get rushed to hospital to have my sand wedge removed."

How can you interpret that as anything other than Ethan showing his opinion about mobile phones
Of course he isn't going to attack him with his sand wedge , it's just a turn of phrase , 

This was discussed at the time by the mods and it was decided that there was no case to answer

Now lets start afresh

Fragger
		
Click to expand...

Clear threat of violence. Where's the doubt?


----------



## Val (Nov 22, 2012)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Craw , this is what was said 
" 
 Originally Posted by Andy  
My job is done over the phone so it will stay on.
Maybe you should be at work then. 

If your phone rings while I am playing with you, your work will be interrupted while you get rushed to hospital to have my sand wedge removed."

How can you interpret that as anything other than Ethan showing his opinion about mobile phones
Of course he isn't going to attack him with his sand wedge , it's just a turn of phrase , 

This was discussed at the time by the mods and it was decided that there was no case to answer

Now lets start afresh

Fragger
		
Click to expand...

Fragger, best to start fresh but if mods and members do not learn what's created all this then it's in vain.

For me it needs a bit of transparency from the mods, ie editing and leaving posts rather than deleting them. Chris suggested you guys would look at it and I hope you do decide to go with it.

I like most have no issues with any of the rules,,if they need enforcing do it but at least tell people why.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 22, 2012)

I intend to be both transparant and consistant, thats why i posted the actual content of the post Craw was referring to and also the decision making process that happened, a decision I feel was correct.

What needs to happen now is to draw a line under all that has happened before, we have a new set of rules, & some new mods who are finding their feet , Yes, We will tell you if you do something wrong, and explain what it was and why we cannot allow it.

We need your help to improve the forum and the recent Mod Bashing is unhelpful, 

Thankyou for your messages of support, lets talk about Golf

Fragger


----------



## thecraw (Nov 23, 2012)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I intend to be both transparant and consistant, thats why i posted the actual content of the post Craw was referring to and also the decision making process that happened, a decision I feel was correct.

What needs to happen now is to draw a line under all that has happened before, we have a new set of rules, & some new mods who are finding their feet , Yes, We will tell you if you do something wrong, and explain what it was and why we cannot allow it.

We need your help to improve the forum and the recent Mod Bashing is unhelpful, 

Thankyou for your messages of support, lets talk about Golf

Fragger
		
Click to expand...


I wish you well however in my opinion the credibility of this place has now gone. 

Its also clear now why the contents of the lurkers thread were removed.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 23, 2012)

Taken to PM

Fragger


----------



## chrisd (Nov 23, 2012)

Another load of nonsense - I'd just clear this thread. 

Come on Craw you're clutching at straws with this one, there is no way a "real" threat of violence was made and I know we all read posts in our own way but your no shrinking violet when it comes to wording a post.


----------



## Snelly (Nov 23, 2012)

Craw, that post is not a threat of violence.  Just a turn of phrase.

I suggest you chill out a bit and move on. Your supporting cast too.


----------



## Jon321 (Nov 23, 2012)

Only been on the forum a couple of months. Has it always been this pathetic? I thought this was a group of mainly grown men (and women) that would talk about all things golf. Just seems like a playground argument. Takes me back to my primary school days.


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 23, 2012)

Jon321 said:



			I thought this was a group of grown men that would talk about all things golf.
		
Click to expand...

Gosh, you haven't been here long have you????


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 23, 2012)

Whilst we are on the subject of questions, I've got a brilliant one to ask.
It won't be abusive, I won't mention names (well, one name but that wouldn't hurt).....it won't be threatening. 
But I think I have a valid point.
Will I be able to post it if it doesn't break any forum rules regarding threatening/abusive/racial language without it being pulled?????


----------



## chrisd (Nov 23, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Whilst we are on the subject of questions, I've got a brilliant one to ask.
It won't be abusive, I won't mention names (well, one name but that wouldn't hurt).....it won't be threatening. 
But I think I have a valid point.
Will I be able to post it if it doesn't break any forum rules regarding threatening/abusive/racial language without it being pulled?????
		
Click to expand...



You won't be pulled by me Smiffy - ever!


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 23, 2012)

chrisd said:



			You won't be pulled by me Smiffy - ever!
		
Click to expand...

Thats good to know Chris.
But seriously....I have a question to ask and want to know if "freedom of speech" is allowed???


----------



## Phil2511 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hard to say really until you post it. But if it breaks no rules and is unlikely to start WW3 from the offset I can't see an issue.


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 23, 2012)

Phil2511 said:



			Hard to say really until you post it. But if it breaks no rules and is unlikely to start WW3 from the offset I can't see an issue.
		
Click to expand...

It might start a "heated" debate, but what's wrong with heated debate Phil?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 23, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Whilst we are on the subject of questions, I've got a brilliant one to ask.
It won't be abusive, I won't mention names (well, one name but that wouldn't hurt).....it won't be threatening. 
But I think I have a valid point.
Will I be able to post it if it doesn't break any forum rules regarding threatening/abusive/racial language without it being pulled?????
		
Click to expand...

Smiffy, how can we answer that without seeing what it is you are writing, you big teaser

I'd say if in doubt PM a mod for advice
My mailbox is always open

Fragger


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 23, 2012)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Smiffy, how can we answer that without seeing what it is you are writing, you big teaser

I'd say if in doubt PM a mod for advice
My mailbox is always open

Fragger
		
Click to expand...

I won't PM you Frag, but will post my question tonight. As I say, it might cause heated debate but I promise that it won't contain abuse/threats/racial comments. 
But I personally think it is a fair question.............although "some" won't.


----------



## Captainron (Nov 23, 2012)

I don't think that fraggers reply was a direct threat. Storm in a teacup.


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 23, 2012)

Please do as you said and lurk - this is just getting beyind silly.


----------



## Dodger (Nov 23, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			I won't PM you Frag, but will post my question tonight. As I say, it might cause heated debate but I promise that it won't contain abuse/threats/racial comments. 
But I personally think it is a fair question.............although "some" won't.


Click to expand...

Just be careful Smiffy,you can get into trouble for asking valid questions on here now.


----------



## User20205 (Nov 23, 2012)

AmandaJR said:



			Please do as you said and lurk - this is just getting beyond silly.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't want to anyone to disappear, especially guys that add so much, but a line needs to be drawn underneath this now. No one  couldn't look at what has been written on a few threads recently, and be proud. 

It childish & petulant.:angry:


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 23, 2012)

therod said:



			I wouldn't want to anyone to disappear, especially guys that add so much, but a line needs to be drawn underneath this now. No one  couldn't look at what has been written on a few threads recently, and be proud. 

It childish & petulant.:angry:
		
Click to expand...

I agree and have abstained from commenting on the posts but it is dragging the whole place down. If it's that bad and members are that unhappy with it then surely move on and leave the rest of us to enjoy it.


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 23, 2012)

AmandaJR said:



			I agree and have abstained from commenting on the posts but it is dragging the whole place down. If it's that bad and members are that unhappy with it then surely move on and leave the rest of us to enjoy it.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Amanda
 if you remember, it was me that pointed you in the direction of the forum. It was (and still is sometimes!) a great place to be. But sadly, things ain't what they used to be.
What you have now are a few of the longer serving members trying to get it back to the place it once was.
It's a shame, but that's it in a nutshell.


----------



## Scottjd1 (Nov 23, 2012)

Here we go again.......


----------



## User20205 (Nov 23, 2012)

I disagree a bit Smiffy, all that has happened is that existing rules have been enforced, nothing new is in there. There are differing applications of those rules by different mods, but that is human nature. Feels like a bit of a mob mentality at the moment. It was never a place where profanity and offensive posts were common place. 

In the main the forum is 'whats the best ball' 'what shoes should i get' etc. Mundane stuff. Occasionally it springs into life with some cracking posts. Homergate 1 & 2 were my personal favourites. Not without a victim but the case could be made that the attention was warranted.


----------



## Phil2511 (Nov 23, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Hi Amanda
 if you remember, it was me that pointed you in the direction of the forum. It was (and still is sometimes!) a great place to be. But sadly, things ain't what they used to be.
What you have now are a few of the longer serving members trying to get it back to the place it once was.
It's a shame, but that's it in a nutshell.
		
Click to expand...

I am only here a year now as a member and a few months as a guest before that. How exactly was it before?


----------



## chrisd (Nov 23, 2012)

Phil2511 said:



			I am only here a year now as a member and a few months as a guest before that. How exactly was it before?
		
Click to expand...


Well, I did learn what the best set of waterproofs were, and  ........ oh yes! Smiffy called me a knob!


----------



## coolhand (Nov 23, 2012)

chrisd said:



			Well, I did learn what the best set of waterproofs were, and  ........ oh yes! Smiffy called me a knob!
		
Click to expand...

And Homer had some golf lessons. :lol:


----------



## JustOne (Nov 23, 2012)

AmandaJR said:



			I agree and have abstained from commenting on the posts but it is dragging the whole place down. If it's that bad and members are that unhappy with it then surely move on and leave the rest of us to enjoy it.
		
Click to expand...

I totally agree... and wanted to post to say so.

I've also tried to stay away from threads pertaining to Craw and anyone else who feels the need to moan about the mods, the forum, or swear in practically evey thread they post.... as I'd probably get the blame for it! 

I'd rather he didn't leave but he (and a select group) seems to have a bee in his bonnet. A handful of people don't make a forum.


----------



## Phil2511 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hopefully nobody will be leaving and everything can be resolved amicably. 
Then we can all wait and see what Santa brings and more importantly what GM Towers does in 2013. Gonna be hard to beat 2012 after all.


----------



## thecraw (Nov 23, 2012)

JustOne said:



			I totally agree... and wanted to post to say so.

I've also tried to stay away from threads pertaining to Craw and anyone else who feels the need to moan about the mods, the forum, *or swear in practically evey thread they post*.... as I'd probably get the blame for it! 

I'd rather he didn't leave but he (and a select group) seems to have a bee in his bonnet. A handful of people don't make a forum.
		
Click to expand...


Show me any of my posts that contains swearing???


----------



## Piece (Nov 23, 2012)

AmandaJR said:



			I agree and have abstained from commenting on the posts but it is dragging the whole place down. If it's that bad and members are that unhappy with it then surely move on and leave the rest of us to enjoy it.
		
Click to expand...

As above. It's interesting that stalwarts say it isn't the place it once was. From what I've seen over the last couple of days, they could be the main reason it isn't.


----------



## JustOne (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm not going to argue with you Crawford. The forum isn't for arguing. I'm bored of your arguement.

Stay or leave.... just decide,... actually don't... just do what you like, it's none of my business.


----------



## triple_bogey (Nov 23, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Hi Amanda
 if you remember, it was me that pointed you in the direction of the forum. It was (and still is sometimes!) a great place to be. But sadly, things ain't what they used to be.
What you have now are a few of the longer serving members trying to get it back to the place it once was.
It's a shame, but that's it in a nutshell.
		
Click to expand...

It still is a great forum. I see this happen all the time on forum's. Forum's I've been a member on for over 10 years. Times change, influx of new members appear. 
And when this happens, the OG members start playing up. They start throwing the ''I been here longer'', or ''sadly, things ain't what they used to be'' type posts.
They try to show their dominance and start pushing the boundaries of the said rules. That's when they get questioned, and throw a wobbly.

In read all of the 'infamous' thread, from what I gather it was mainly OG that was doing the stirring and not letting it die. 

My lord, I'm getting too deep here.........:rofl:


----------



## BROOKIE (Nov 23, 2012)

Anyone looking at this forum for the first time would think,what the hells going on...theres about half a dozen on this site behaving like kids,this forum is about Golf,not petty name calling,and bad language.
in my opinion the RANGERS thread showed people up as they really are,and since then its been downhill ever since,if MH pulls the plug
who's gonna be pointing the finger?


----------



## Twire (Nov 23, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Hi Amanda
 if you remember, it was me that pointed you in the direction of the forum. It was (and still is sometimes!) a great place to be. But sadly, things ain't what they used to be.
What you have now are a few of the longer serving members trying to get it back to the place it once was.
It's a shame, but that's it in a nutshell.
		
Click to expand...


Smiffy, this is never going to be the place it once was.  We both joined at about the same time when it was a small community and very much â€˜self policingâ€™. Since then it has grown tenfold and continues to do so, Iâ€™m sure Mike can give you the increased traffic numbers.  Moderators were appointed and rules were amended to take this into account.

I believe itâ€™s the way the forumâ€™s moderated that youâ€™re not happy with. We have different individuals and personalities moderating, some are quick to pull the trigger, and some just watch for a while to see how it develops, Iâ€™m probably the worst for letting things go too far. But weâ€™re all individuals and see things in a different way, heck I bet you even disagree with your wife sometimes   This doesnâ€™t help with consistency but it is being addressed.

A couple of months ago I used an analogy of football referees to compare with the mods, some will try and play advantage and blow later, some will see the infringement and blow straight away. It doesnâ€™t mean oneâ€™s right and the others wrong, their just seeing it from a different view. 

Thereâ€™s a couple on here that have taken a lot of stick lately and in my opinion unnecessary stick, thereâ€™s things that are not always seen at front of house, like reported posts, upset members PMâ€™ing mods etc. Decisions are made on not just what you can see out front but whatâ€™s been reported out back as well. The two in question have made some tough decisions that not everyone will agree with, but they have always acted in the best interest of forum. Their good guys really, Iâ€™ve even shared a caravan with one of them on the Castle Stuart meet .

I hope this will soon blow over and golf will become the main topic of conversation again. Weâ€™ve never managed to be grouped together at any of the meets but I hope next year we are, and Iâ€™ll even buy you a pint.

Cheers


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 23, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Hi Amanda
 if you remember, it was me that pointed you in the direction of the forum. It was (and still is sometimes!) a great place to be. But sadly, things ain't what they used to be.
What you have now are a few of the longer serving members trying to get it back to the place it once was.
It's a shame, but that's it in a nutshell.
		
Click to expand...

I do remember Smiffy and will always be grateful for that as I love this place. In the time I've been here it has changed and yes for the worse BUT for me not down to the mods. So many threads very quickly degenerate into nastyness/name calling/keyboard warrior style slagging off and that requires more mod input. Now some of that may be banter and in jest but a lot isn't and it should be easy enough to make banter and mickey taking clear (you always manage to stay the right side of that line). 

It then seems a downward spiral with those that find their replies moderated testing the boundaries further and on it goes. Now I can be a right old potty mouth (should have heard me on the 12th hole today!!) BUT not in type, not in an open forum and not where it is clearly in breach of the rules (which GM are totally, 100% at liberty to write and impose).

I just wish people would take a moment to sit back and read what they've typed and think how they'd feel if that was directed at them. It's common decency and behind a keyboard or not we should speak as if we were in direct face to face contact with the recipient.

Phew - sounds like a sermon but it's not. Most of what goes on here remains brilliant but as ever the small minority of bad stuff seems to dominate the majority.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 23, 2012)

Anyone fancy talking about golf?


----------



## One Planer (Nov 23, 2012)

drive4show said:



			Anyone fancy talking about golf?  

Click to expand...

On a golf forum!!!! Don't be silly :smirk:


----------



## thecraw (Nov 23, 2012)

AmandaJR said:



			I do remember Smiffy and will always be grateful for that as I love this place. In the time I've been here it has changed and yes for the worse BUT for me not down to the mods. So many threads very quickly degenerate into nastyness/name calling/keyboard warrior style slagging off and that requires more mod input. Now some of that may be banter and in jest but a lot isn't and it should be easy enough to make banter and mickey taking clear (you always manage to stay the right side of that line). 

It then seems a downward spiral with those that find their replies moderated testing the boundaries further and on it goes. Now I can be a right old potty mouth (should have heard me on the 12th hole today!!) BUT not in type, not in an open forum and not where it is clearly in breach of the rules (which GM are totally, 100% at liberty to write and impose).

I just wish people would take a moment to sit back and read what they've typed and think how they'd feel if that was directed at them. It's common decency and behind a keyboard or not we should speak as if we were in direct face to face contact with the recipient.

Phew - sounds like a sermon but it's not. Most of what goes on here remains brilliant but as ever the small minority of bad stuff seems to dominate the majority.
		
Click to expand...


That works both ways and I can copy and paste a couple of PM's I have had recently from Mods.

Anyway Amanda you are correct its time to move on. Water is now well under the bridge even although a lot of it has left a bitter taste.(And likewise I may have caused the same to others!)


----------



## DCB (Nov 23, 2012)

coolhand said:



			And Homer had some golf lessons. :lol:
		
Click to expand...

And then some more golf lessons with an even better coach


----------



## G1BB0 (Nov 23, 2012)

lifes too short folks, this forum has soo much to offer and all it asks is a simple observation of the rules. I am guilt of the odd swear filter bypass (no longer I hasten to add) but as I dont know anyone well enough in person I always take with a pinch of salt as its easy for typed text to be taken out of context.

The forum hasnt changed, just the general atmosphere has at the moment.

I blame global warming and the fact the weather is crap so none of can get out on the course as much as we want to.

Oh my Razr Hawk driver turned up today from ebay


----------



## chris661 (Nov 23, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Anyway Amanda you are correct its time to move on. Water is now well under the bridge even although a lot of it has left a bitter taste.(And likewise I may have caused the same to others!)
		
Click to expand...

Agreed craw. What about we try and move on? Hopefully make the forum an enjoyable place for all to visit again?


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 23, 2012)

chris661 said:



			Agreed craw. What about we try and move on? Hopefully make the forum an enjoyable place for all to visit again?
		
Click to expand...

I agree and really hope so. I also hope in time any bitter taste is replaced by that of a fine red, or white, or wee dram of whatever tipple takes your fancy :cheers:


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 23, 2012)

AmandaJR said:



			I agree and really hope so. I also hope in time any bitter taste is replaced by that of a fine red, or white, or wee dram of whatever tipple takes your fancy :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like the first round is on Amanda :whoo:

Fragger


----------



## G1BB0 (Nov 23, 2012)

sweet, I'll have a pint of stella with an aftershock chaser please :cheers:


----------



## coolhand (Nov 23, 2012)

:lol:And then go shopping on ebay.


----------



## Val (Nov 23, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			sweet, I'll have a pint of stella with an aftershock chaser please :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

And 16 bids on a G20


----------



## Val (Nov 23, 2012)

coolhand said:



			:lol:And then go shopping on ebay.
		
Click to expand...

Beat me to it


----------



## User20205 (Nov 23, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			sweet, I'll have a pint of stella with an aftershock chaser please :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

aftershock seriously, I didn't think they made that anymore. That's the reason I ended up married !!!

thought you'd be more of a jagerbomb man Gibbo :thup:


----------



## chris661 (Nov 23, 2012)

therod said:



			aftershock seriously, I didn't think they made that anymore. That's the reason I ended up married !!!

thought you'd be more of a jagerbomb man Gibbo :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I ended up sleeping on top of an standard MOD issue locker in an old aircraft hanger after a night on it, nobody could find me the next morning :rofl: Truly awful stuff IMO


----------



## richart (Nov 23, 2012)

therod said:



			aftershock seriously, I didn't think they made that anymore. That's the reason I ended up married !!!
		
Click to expand...

 Your wife drank them and thought you were a catch ?


----------



## G1BB0 (Nov 23, 2012)

and the winner is.... richart

well played sir :thup:


----------



## Rooter (Nov 23, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			and the winner is.... richart

well played sir :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Indeed, great reply!

Amanda, if you are buying, mine is peroni. ta ;-)


----------



## User20205 (Nov 23, 2012)

richart said:



			Your wife drank them and thought you were a catch ?

Click to expand...

she's still not sobered up !!


----------



## User20205 (Nov 23, 2012)

richart said:



			Your wife drank them and thought you were a catch ?

Click to expand...

it's that kind of personal comment that got Crawford in trouble, where is my report button !!!!


I thought a pseudo mod wannabe would know better


----------



## richart (Nov 23, 2012)

therod said:



			it's that kind of personal comment that got Crawford in trouble, where is my report button !!!!


I thought a pseudo mod wannabe would know better 

Click to expand...

 No need to report me, I will hand myself in. I knew I shouldn't have hit the submit button, but just couldn't stop myself. I notice you have been on best behaviour the last week, still on 11 infraction points ?:mmm:


----------



## User20205 (Nov 23, 2012)

richart said:



			No need to report me, I will hand myself in. I knew I shouldn't have hit the submit button, but just couldn't stop myself. I notice you have been on best behaviour the last week, still on 11 infraction points ?:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

I've been staying out of it. I'm no trouble !:thup:

I thought for a moment that you were gonna volunteer to be a mod. I was waiting until then to unleash


----------



## LanDog (Nov 23, 2012)

All of this has taught me something. 

I wanna go partying with Gibbo


----------



## Pro Zach (Nov 23, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Hi Amanda
 if you remember, it was me that pointed you in the direction of the forum. It was (and still is sometimes!) a great place to be. But sadly, things ain't what they used to be.
 It's a shame, but that's it in a nutshell.
		
Click to expand...

 Finally we get to the truth........it's all gone down hill since Amanda joined.


I knew it was her fault all along.


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 23, 2012)

Pro Zach said:



			Finally we get to the truth........it's all gone down hill since Amanda joined.


I knew it was her fault all along.


Click to expand...

I did wonder if it was mere coincidence!


----------



## Pro Zach (Nov 23, 2012)

AmandaJR said:



			I did wonder if it was mere coincidence!
		
Click to expand...

 I'm afraid we don't believe in coincidence on this forum.........or rules, common sense, moderation, God, or of course, stack and tilt.


 The moderators are just deciding whether Smiffy also has to go for introducing you.


C'est la vie.


----------



## SocketRocket (Nov 23, 2012)

I have not taken part in this debate so far and dont want to comment on how the Forum may have changed.   I hope the new Moderators can assist in keeping threads on track and thank them for their time which they give freely.

There is an issue I would like to mention though.   I noticed the thread on Lurkers was closed and then removed recently, I sent a PM to a Moderator saying that I understood the reason to close it as it had run it's course, I did not understand why it was removed through.  Why cant we read through it for reference.

I have received no reply to my PM.   I just tried to send another to the Mod asking why he had not replied and was surprised to get a message explaining that he had decided no longer to receive PMs.    I just cannot believe that a Moderator will not receive PM's  

P.S.
I am only posting this live as I have no other form of communications with said Mod.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 23, 2012)

SocketRocket said:



			I have received no reply to my PM.   I just tried to send another to the Mod asking why he had not replied and was surprised to get a message explaining that he had decided no longer to receive PMs.    I just cannot believe that a Moderator will not receive PM's  

P.S.
I am only posting this live as I have no other form of communications with said Mod.
		
Click to expand...

Very surprised and somewhat disappointed in this. I know the Mods don't get paid but being contactable by the rest of the forum members is part and parcel of the job. 

You should name and shame


----------



## LanDog (Nov 23, 2012)

SocketRocket said:



			I have not taken part in this debate so far and dont want to comment on how the Forum may have changed.   I hope the new Moderators can assist in keeping threads on track and thank them for their time which they give freely.

There is an issue I would like to mention though.   I noticed the thread on Lurkers was closed and then removed recently, I sent a PM to a Moderator saying that I understood the reason to close it as it had run it's course, I did not understand why it was removed through.  Why cant we read through it for reference.

I have received no reply to my PM.   I just tried to send another to the Mod asking why he had not replied and was surprised to get a message explaining that he had decided no longer to receive PMs.    I just cannot believe that a Moderator will not receive PM's  

P.S.
I am only posting this live as I have no other form of communications with said Mod.
		
Click to expand...

Who was it??


----------



## SocketRocket (Nov 23, 2012)

LanDog said:



			Who was it??
		
Click to expand...

I would rather nor say.  It would be better if he either explained his reasons on here or to me by PM.   I dont mind them.


----------



## LanDog (Nov 23, 2012)

SocketRocket said:



			I would rather nor say.  It would be better if he either explained his reasons on here or to me by PM.   I dont mind them.
		
Click to expand...

But if he doesn't do PMs then he'll have to do it via here you'd imagine


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 23, 2012)

As the posts most avid poster (which probably says more about me than it should), I've tried to restrict my posts on here as I have strong views on the whole direction of the forum, moderation etc and have been on the wrong end of several flame wars. HOWEVER, what has been written and said is done. 

Mike has laid down some fairly firm but fair markers. There is a new army of mods in place and we are entering what could be a glorious new era. I've been as controversial and provocative on some threads as others, although in my defence 99% of the time I was putting my view and had no hidden agenda or urge to stir. The point is, the forum has manifested into a giant community andyet it is still a chance to be a melting point for all things golf (and a bit that isn't). We all know where we stand and lets move it along now. It is still a gift from GM and we need to remember it. Time gentlemen (and ladies) and time to enter the bright new dawn


----------



## One Planer (Nov 23, 2012)

SocketRocket said:



			I have not taken part in this debate so far and dont want to comment on how the Forum may have changed.   I hope the new Moderators can assist in keeping threads on track and thank them for their time which they give freely.

There is an issue I would like to mention though.   I noticed the thread on Lurkers was closed and then removed recently, I sent a PM to a Moderator saying that I understood the reason to close it as it had run it's course, I did not understand why it was removed through.  Why cant we read through it for reference.

I have received no reply to my PM.   I just tried to send another to the Mod asking why he had not replied and was surprised to get a message explaining that he had decided no longer to receive PMs.    I just cannot believe that a Moderator will not receive PM's  

P.S.
I am only posting this live as I have no other form of communications with said Mod.
		
Click to expand...




SocketRocket said:



			I would rather nor say.  It would be better if he either explained his reasons on here or to me by PM.   I dont mind them.
		
Click to expand...

Drop me a PM Brian. I'll look into it for you.


----------



## SocketRocket (Nov 23, 2012)

SocketRocket said:



			I would rather nor say.  It would be better if he either explained his reasons on here or to me by PM.   I dont mind them.
		
Click to expand...

He has PM'd me now and explained that the No PM setting was made in Error.  I do accept this was an error.

He has also answered my question so I am OK with it now.  Thanks.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 24, 2012)

AmandaJR said:



			I did wonder if it was mere coincidence!
		
Click to expand...

It is Amanda and Heidi's fault.

Remember last year or so when they joined and all the fellas were "hello, what's your favourite jumper.......Oh, your so funny......I like the same red wine as you also..........Blah,blah.

This has now worn off.

We need Mike and the mods to advertise for new and extra female forum members, preferably ones who will say, I'm not sure which mini-skirt to wear tomorrow, does my bum look fit in this, wax or shave before playing a fourball.

This will fix the forum, believe me.


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 24, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			It is Amanda and Heidi's fault.

Remember last year or so when they joined and all the fellas were "hello, what's your favourite jumper.......Oh, your so funny......I like the same red wine as you also..........Blah,blah.

This has now worn off.

We need Mike and the mods to advertise for new and extra female forum members, preferably ones who will say, I'm not sure which mini-skirt to wear tomorrow, does my bum look fit in this, wax or shave before playing a fourball.

This will fix the forum, believe me. 

Click to expand...

Something needs fixing but I'm not sure it's the forum.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 25, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			Something needs fixing but I'm not sure it's the forum.
		
Click to expand...

I hope you don't mean your kecks.


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 25, 2012)

No, I mean your plums!!!!


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 26, 2012)

So, more women that look something like this?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 26, 2012)

Love it

Nice one Amanda

Fragger


----------



## One Planer (Nov 26, 2012)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Love it

Nice one Amanda

Fragger
		
Click to expand...

That, slightly worrys me Phil :rofl:


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 26, 2012)

Gareth said:



			That, slightly worrys me Phil :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Better looking than the wife (Im dead) :thup:


----------



## SwingSlow (Nov 26, 2012)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Love it

Nice one Amanda

Fragger
		
Click to expand...

Grey in the beard - time to get the roots done.


----------



## bladeplayer (Nov 26, 2012)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Love it

Nice one Amanda
		
Click to expand...

Eh ?



Gareth said:



			That, slightly worrys me Phil :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Only slightly ...........?

Imurg ... ave a word will ya .. please


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 26, 2012)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Better looking than the wife (Im dead) :thup:
		
Click to expand...

You sure are!!


----------



## Imurg (Nov 26, 2012)

bladeplayer said:



			Imurg ... ave a word will ya .. please
		
Click to expand...

Don't drag me into this - I disowned him when he became a Mod......


----------



## bladeplayer (Nov 26, 2012)

Imurg said:



			Don't drag me into this - I disowned him when he became a Mod......
		
Click to expand...

Were you a Rocker then ?? That was years ago .let it go man ... 

Oh moderator you mean  . doh my bad


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 26, 2012)

AmandaJR said:



			So, more women that look something like this?






Click to expand...

LOL.

What do they say, never go back......


----------



## brendy (Nov 26, 2012)

Whoah. Back on topic perleaase. No need for more hairy women on a moan thread.


----------

